# All is Lost



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

*All is Lost, opens Oct 18th*

Looking forward to seeing this in the theater:

All is Lost Sailing Movie | Sailing World


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: All is Lost, opens Oct 18th*

Awesome. Thanks for the head's up! Here's the trailer.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: All is Lost, opens Oct 18th*

Very much looking forward to seeing it in the theater.


----------



## Jaydv (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: All is Lost, opens Oct 18th*

Looks like a great movie with Robert Redford in it- should be a no nonsense plot


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Just read the article from Cruising World aand I cant wait for this film to come out. Redford is great at the stoic subtle light on verbage acting and a feature film with millions of dollars of budget about a SOLO sailor is very cool! A movie ffor sailors does not happppen too often. Also, it sounds like they have been using the best of the experts to be as accuarate as possible so it could even be educational.. thats my excuse for spending the bank to go to the movies!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning this Harborless. I want to see this movie and I figured that here is a sailing movie that my wife will actually watch, besides anything with Johnny Depp.. 


Then I thought----no..........better not take her. Then she will reallly be afraid to sail. But I'm going to watch it for sure.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it going to be a boutique theater release..?


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

I am so looking forward to seeing this.

Official trailer


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

SICK preview... I do hope we get atleast 45 minutes before the boat founders though.
I will be there to watch that!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks good except for he fact that he went offshore with only a VHF radio! Huh?


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

xort said:


> Looks good except for he fact that he went offshore with only a VHF radio! Huh?


And what's with "...this is an SOS call?" That doesn't sound right to me (mayday...?) Would love to hear if I got it wrong somehow.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Just imagine the comments here if it was a real journey


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

I think that I'll be waiting for it to come out on DVD. "This is an S.O.S call", really?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

krisscross said:


> Just imagine the comments here if it was a real journey


Heheh yeah he would get ripped apart.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Well it was only a 3 minutes preview. Well see how well or not the boat is equipped in October. I would be very dissapointed if the movie was absurd to sailors who know port from starboard. I really hope its like a Master and Commander set up so far as accuaracy. I love that, ovie btw, wonderful flick and the novel series is even better. Anyway im still excited to see it so well see


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

In theatres October 18, 2013.


----------



## glymroff (Apr 2, 2009)

is the movie based on any real occurance?


----------



## SantaSailor (Dec 26, 2007)

Off shore without an HF, Satelite radio or EPIRB? 
That's just asking for issues. IMHO


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

All the reviews say the movie is really good. I just can't see it being "that" good. What is the story line. A man goes out sailing single handed and hits a container and the boat sinks, he ends up in a life raft waiting to get rescued. Has happened many times over the years. Old story.

In any case if he had been sailing an S&S 34 none of this would have happened...

S&S 34 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll see the movie at some point, should be entertaining.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

do you think they got the container idea from the Japanese tsunami...??


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

azguy said:


> do you think they got the container idea from the Japanese tsunami...??


Don't know. But a lot of stuff is around Hawaii now. Charter fish boat last week said they saw some type of huge piling/telephone pole (with cables wrapped at its base) floating in the ocean 30 miles north of Oahu. This thing was floating vertically about 3 feet above the water and 30 feet below. Very little bouyancy which means it was going up and down in the waves meaning at times the thing was totally submerege, then floating up with incredible momentum. Figuring this thing weighed a couple tons or more it could punch a hole right through a fiberglass hull. There have also been 4 small fishing boats (20-24 feet long) found washed up on the beach- all confirmed from Japan tsunami.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

glymroff said:


> is the movie based on any real occurance?


Looks like not:

All Is Lost (2013) - IMDb


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> In any case if he had been sailing an S&S 34 none of this would have happened...
> 
> S&S 34 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No doubt the S&S 34 is a great boat, but this is the first I've heard that they are unsinkable 

I'll bet that offset companionway on Redford's boat is what finally does him in 










Hell, it's lucky he survived that trip up the mast, relying on an external spinnaker halyard, and all...










Probably safe to assume the any rep for the insurance underwriter who may have been on the set, is not a sailor


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> No doubt the S&S 34 is a great boat, but this is the first I've heard that they are unsinkable


Your right, some S&S 34's do sink, but they got a good track record.

Two winched to safety from yacht Tweed-Byron News | goldcoast.com.au | Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia


----------



## Neosec (Jun 25, 2013)

Why go to sea without HF, Sat, etc? ...it was in the moviescript. Hard to build the drama when the star has all the gizmos to avoid disaster. The setup can work if the sailor (Redford) is cast as a old-school stubborn bonehead that would do just such a thing. If not I'll try to think he is. I remember a old pilot that wouldn't put a radio in his Piper Cub... said "you find me a radio that'll provide lift and I'll install it". Just sayin' stubborn old sailors (et. al.) are out there.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Neosec said:


> Why go to sea without HF, Sat, etc? ...it was in the moviescript. Hard to build the drama when the star has all the gizmos to avoid disaster. The setup can work if the sailor (Redford) is cast as a old-school stubborn bonehead that would do just such a thing. If not I'll try to think he is. I remember a old pilot that wouldn't put a radio in his Piper Cub... said "you find me a radio that'll provide lift and I'll install it". Just sayin' stubborn old sailors (et. al.) are out there.


Perhaps it would be best if we just wait until we actually see the film, no? 



> Plot Summary for
> All Is Lost (2013)
> 
> Deep into a solo voyage in the Indian Ocean, an unnamed man (Redford) wakes to find his 39-foot yacht taking on water after a collision with a shipping container left floating on the high seas. *With his navigation equipment and radio disabled,* the man sails unknowingly into the path of a violent storm. Despite his success in patching the breached hull, his mariner's intuition and a strength that belies his age, the man barely survives the tempest. Using only a sextant and nautical maps to chart his progress, he is forced to rely on ocean currents to carry him into a shipping lane in hopes of hailing a passing vessel. But with the sun unrelenting, sharks circling and his meager supplies dwindling, the ever-resourceful sailor soon finds himself staring his mortality in the face.


----------



## Neosec (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, agreed, wait to see the movie before making conclusions. My bad.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone want to guess at what type/make anchor Redford is running.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

They say they went thru 3 1979 Cal 39's filming this movie. 
Can't wait to see it. Hope i'm not disappointed.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

benesailor said:


> They say they went thru 3 1979 Cal 39's filming this movie.
> Can't wait to see it. Hope i'm not disappointed.


They should have used an S&S 34 for the movie. Would only need one and it would still be around...


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

benesailor said:


> They say they went thru 3 1979 Cal 39's filming this movie.
> Can't wait to see it. Hope i'm not disappointed.


That's almost like 3 Cal 40's


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

For the sailors that will see "All is Lost", Just keep repeating:
It is only a movie, it is only a movie, it is only a movie....


----------



## TheMadchef (Feb 16, 2010)

When I saw the preview for this movie I immediately thought of Steve callahans book, adrift. I actually assumed that the movie was based in the book. Anybody else see the parallels between these two stories?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

TheMadchef said:


> When I saw the preview for this movie I immediately thought of Steve callahans book, adrift. I actually assumed that the movie was based in the book. Anybody else see the parallels between these two stories?


Aside from the fact they each wound up in liferafts, not much 

Callahan's boat sank very suddenly after a collision with an unknown object, he barely had time to take to his raft... Redford's loss of his boat seems to be a result of a protracted series of events - a collision with a container after which he effects a repair, an encounter with a serious storm, and an eventual abandonment long afterwards...

Presuming the ocean didn't return to a state of flat calm immediately, that is 










Not to mention, Steve never would have done anything as stupid as to clip his tether onto an upper lifeline


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

The 'flaws' are all over all of these movies, Dead Calm, Wind, Captain Ron, The Dove, etc. The great thing about Master and Commander, and Bounty, is that no one is around from the turn of the 19th century to tell us how full of crap they are.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoa, you've gone too far when you start trying to poke holes in the authenticity of Captain Ron.


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

For a US sailor going to sea without SSB/EPIRB/Sat Phone... and just VHF... most peculiar...
For us old farts to your East... a H/H VHF is considered well equipped... and whats with the life raft... whats wrong wiv yer dinghy


----------



## TheMadchef (Feb 16, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> Aside from the fact they each wound up in liferafts, not much
> 
> Callahan's boat sank very suddenly after a collision with an unknown object, he barely had time to take to his raft... Redford's loss of his boat seems to be a result of a protracted series of events - a collision with a container after which he effects a repair, an encounter with a serious storm, and an eventual abandonment long afterwards...
> 
> ...


I've read the book. Hollywood will rip off and rewrite aspects for dramatic effect. Anyways it would be awesome if they HAD made a movie based on callahans book and called it adrift while strictly keeping it accurate. Obviously would require a younger more spritely chap than redford. that's a movie I would want to see.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: All is Lost, opens Oct 18th*

I think a lot of "almost real" films take a lot of artistic license with some of their scene and others are filmed out of ignorance .
I remember when City Slickers came out, those of us who actually knew ranching laughed ourselves silly at some of the antics that went on there. Most other movie goers thought it was quite authentic.

I'm sure it'll be great entertainment with some elements of reality.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

TheMadchef said:


> I've read the book. Hollywood will rip off and rewrite aspects for dramatic effect. Anyways it would be awesome if they HAD made a movie based on callahans book and called it adrift while strictly keeping it accurate. Obviously would require a younger more spritely chap than redford. that's a movie I would want to see.


Well, as mentioned earlier, I think I'll wait until I actually see the film, before deciding whether a more strictly authentic reenactment of Callahan's story would have been better, or not


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

My biggest problem so far is that in the preview I do not see a dodger or bimini. What offshore sailor does not have a bimini at least? Guess it would have messed up the camera angles a bit... I still hold high hopes for the movie though. Will be there on opening day to see it first hand!
Also should note: tomorrow is football! Yay. Go Falcons!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Harborless said:


> My biggest problem so far is that in the preview I do not see a dodger or bimini. What offshore sailor does not have a bimini at least?


Uhmmm, I don't...

And, I'm certainly not the only one...


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone see the damn thing yet? I have to look for it. Thought for sure I
d get a update here.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

good reviews - expected 10/18 (at least in California).


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

Sal Paradise said:


> no..........better not take her. Then she will reallly be afraid to sail. But I'm going to watch it for sure.


Exactly. All hope will be lost for doing some long-term cruising.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

paul323 said:


> good reviews - expected 10/18 (at least in California).


oh, thought it was 9/18


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

"This is an SOS call" probably means the film's writer and director lacked competent technical advice during the production. I wonder what that says about the rest of the film. I think I 'll wait for Netfliks rather than put $20 at risk. 

A warning to those working on convincing a reluctant spouse to go sailing....keep them ignorant of films like this or you'll never get them aboard.  

It's stories like this that resulted in having to buy a steel boat. And even then it took years for the "What if we hit a container?" to stop.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't believe that there were 5 pages of comments on a movie that isn't out yet. Remwember it is a movie.
Millions went to see a movie called Iron Man about a guy that could fly due to a suit?
Hundreds of milliond saw james bond movies where he always shoots somebode and nobody hits him with machine gun fire, again they are movies. movies are for entertainment and this one looks like good entertainment. The End.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

EJO said:


> I can't believe that there were 5 pages of comments on a movie that isn't out yet. Remwember it is a movie.
> Millions went to see a movie called Iron Man about a guy that could fly due to a suit?
> Hundreds of milliond saw james bond movies where he always shoots somebode and nobody hits him with machine gun fire, again they are movies. movies are for entertainment and this one looks like good entertainment. The End.


Yes, and I bet secret agent forums are full of complaints that the grip on his pistol could not be used, and all real secret agents don't drink martini's or some such details! Of course we don't know about that because those forums are ahh secret.  We don't get a move very often that prominently features a sailboat. So let the speculation go on.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

billyruffn said:


> "This is an SOS call" probably means the film's writer and director lacked competent technical advice during the production. I wonder what that says about the rest of the film.


If you read the linked story, the Director is an avid sailor, enough to have chosen a pretty specific boat to sink. Don't get all twisted up in accuracy because this is not a movie for sailors, it is for the masses who would not understand the proper protocol, or what kind of tools one uses while atop the mast or whether said boat has a Bimini (?). Seriously, questioning the quality of a movie based on a few technical details is like telling Chef2sail that Lawry's makes the best prime rib. Just see the damn movie, let the story and character determine its worth. I know I am (sans Admiral, of course).


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw Redford interviewed a few days ago on one of the am shows, there are only three lines of dialogue in the 2 hr movie....

That may be tough to watch for the general population.....


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

I read an interview with the director (who grew up with a sailboat, though didn’t claim to be an expert) on an in-flight magazine. He admitted that it wasn't the most technically correct film, but they tried their best. Some of the limitations were due to camera restraints – a dodger would have blocked camera shots, etc…

He also admitted that Redford didn’t do everything perfectly, but that was part of the plot. It’s about a guy who let his boat fall into some disrepair, he fixed it up and then pursued his dream – a little too late. So, the mistakes are part of the film, it seems.

Just what the director said.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

azguy said:


> I saw Redford interviewed a few days ago on one of the am shows, there are only three lines of dialogue in the 2 hr movie....
> 
> That may be tough to watch for the general population.....


Tell that to the Producer of the Artist. One line of dialogue, black and white, multiple Oscars (Director, Actor, Picture).


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen it yet...??

The reviews I found on-line just now are amazing. It's receiving high praise and accolades from a variety of sources...

All Is Lost Movie Review & Film Summary (2013) | Roger Ebert

All Is Lost - Rotten Tomatoes

Review: Robert Redford shows why he's a star in 'All Is Lost' - latimes.com


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Little theatre in town is not showing it..


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

We have a Sundance theater here in town. However, my wife has already said she probably shouldn't see this movie (this was on the way out of seeing Gravity).


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good to see reviews are positive, I'll see it when I can.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't believe people are going to ***** about this movie. Finally sailors get a movie and there's bitching. Have you seen the crap that's out these days? And people want to ***** about whether or not there's a bimini? Good grief!!

I'm struggling to find it in a theatre near me. I'll ***** about that.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

in the trailer - why does a little kids sneaker flow in with the water?


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

administrator said:


> in the trailer - why does a little kids sneaker flow in with the water?


The container he hits is full of kids sneakers. Look again.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I can't believe people are going to ***** about this movie. Finally sailors get a movie and there's bitching. Have you seen the crap that's out these days? And people want to ***** about whether or not there's a bimini? Good grief!!
> 
> I'm struggling to find it in a theatre near me. I'll ***** about that.


I can't seem to find it in Phoenix either...


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

azguy said:


> I can't seem to find it in Phoenix either...


I finally found it in Landmark Theatres but it doesn't start until the 25th.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, great idea, taking the spouse to sea a sailing disaster movie. LOL


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Received a note from fandango.com with whom I signed on advising me that a select few theaters in NY City was showing the film last Friday.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

PalmettoSailor said:


> Yeah, great idea, taking the spouse to sea a sailing disaster movie. LOL


My wife really wants to see it, meanwhile I'm thinking "I'll never get you on a boat again!"


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm getting nervous about this movie too. My woman is a sailing newbie and this might not set well with her. At all.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

rbrasi said:


> If you read the linked story, the Director is an avid sailor, enough to have chosen a pretty specific boat to sink. Don't get all twisted up in accuracy because this is not a movie for sailors, it is for the masses who would not understand the proper protocol, or what kind of tools one uses while atop the mast or whether said boat has a Bimini (?). Seriously, questioning the quality of a movie based on a few technical details is like telling Chef2sail that Lawry's makes the best prime rib. Just see the damn movie, let the story and character determine its worth. I know I am (sans Admiral, of course).


I could say the same about "Captain Phillips"....(not a movie for professionals, for the masses, etc), but at least Tom Hanks sounds like a merchant captain on the radio. Redford should have done a Butch Cassidy sequel, but I guess he's too old to ride a horse or jump off cliffs into rivers.  (BTW, if you haven't seen Capt. Phillips, do!)

For that matter, there are numerous examples of getting the technical things right....Top Gun, Hunt for Red October, Blackhawk Down.....Zero Dark Thirty...

IMHO, when you get the tech stuff right it makes for a better movie....usually it's not that hard. If the writers and directors can't make the effort....well it tells you something about how stupid they think the audience is.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe not quite the same, but, after serving in the military I became acutely aware of the inconsistencies in movie uniforms. It's usually something subtle like ribbons being in the wrong order or officer's U.S. insignia on an enlisted uniform. Easy things to google and get right. Which leads me to believe that "technical advisors" do this on purpose. A "wink-wink", if you will, to those of us who know the difference.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> For that matter, there are numerous examples of getting the technical things right....*Top Gun*, Hunt for Red October, Blackhawk Down.....Zero Dark Thirty...


Huh??!! I had to chime in on this one. I love me some Top Gun, definitely my favorite movie when it came out (and I was 12). It inspired a life-long love of aviation and military aviation in particular. But I have to say that they got very little correct technically speaking. Very very little. I know the move well, I could make a list, but I wont. Great movie though.

For the other three, I agree, pretty good technical details, especially Zero Dark Thirty. Excellent, excellent excellent. When the door charges and grenades did not cause the hand-held equivalent of a thermo-nuclear detonation, I knew the producers were serious about making a somewhat accurate movie.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

TomandKarens34 said:


> I'm getting nervous about this movie too. My woman is a sailing newbie and this might not set well with her. At all.


Better start with Captain Ron, work your way up from there


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife will watch sailing movies over and over again - as long as it stars Johnny Depp in a pirate costume! Thats exactly how far her interest in sailing goes. 









Scared of heeling and of being on the low side of the boat, so - no way I will let her see this.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

You people worried about "your woman" getting upset about the movie probably shouldn't be taking her out on the boat anyway. If she's that fragile, she'll break the first time a gust of +5 kts hits the boat. :laugher


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

I think they chose S.O.S over Mayday was because the non boating public probably thinks Mayday is strictly used for Airplane emergencies.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

AllThumbs said:


> The container he hits is full of kids sneakers. Look again.


thanks!


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn it! This movie isn't playing anywhere near me!!!

I was so looking forward to seeing it. Now i guess I gotta wait for on demand or dvd.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

weinie said:


> Damn it! This movie isn't playing anywhere near me!!!
> 
> I was so looking forward to seeing it. Now i guess I gotta wait for on demand or dvd.


I imagine that it is in pretty limited release for a few weeks and will spread wider. the critical reviews have been very good, so I would think it will get wider distribution. I have heard there will likely be a Best Actor nomination.


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

I think with our trip around Cape Hatteras coming up in two weeks, I'll wait till after we get to Charleston to go see it.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> For a US sailor going to sea without SSB/EPIRB/Sat Phone... and just VHF... most peculiar


I always thought that stuff was optional not mandatory, if I go without are my only choices "peculiar" or "stubborn old fart", is there a category for "not that worried about it" or does that just prove I'm peculiar ?


----------



## rwlpatrick (Oct 12, 2010)

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE! it is playing tonight in annapolis at Bow Tie Harbour 9. Im so going!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Netflix is taking reservations for it when the DVD is released.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

I saw it with the wife Friday night...great movie!!! I'll start a discussion thread about it so people who dont want to have it spoiled can discuss there....again GREAT MOVIE...


----------

